# Windows xp+Desktop raster verändern



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
wie verändere ich in Windows Xp die Rastreeinstellung des Desktops mit dem die Icons angordnet werde?
Habe im forum gesucht und auch was gefunden nur waren das im Grunde Vorgehensweisen bis zu Windoes 2K, und mit dem tool Tweak XP will ich das nicht lösen sondern mit der Einstellung in Windows direkt, das gibt es doch nicht das Microsoft mall ne gute Funktion unter den Tischfallen läßt!

Viele Grüße


----------



## gothic ghost (21. Mai 2004)

> das gibt es doch nicht das Microsoft mall ne gute Funktion unter den Tischfallen läßt!


Hallo,
wen würde es wundern ? ;-) 
Registry:
HKEY_USERS -> Control Panel -> Desktop -> WindowMetrics


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Mai 2004)

Hi,
danke für die Antwort!
Verstehe ich das richtig das Iconspacing für den horizontalen abstand und IconVerticalspacing eben für die Vertikale einstellung sind?
Sind die angegebenen Werte in Pixeln?
Nochwas bei mir steht bei IconVerticalspacing ein wert von -1125, was bedeutet dieses Minus vor der zahl, ist irgenwie ein wenig merkwürdig?

Viele Grüße


----------



## gothic ghost (21. Mai 2004)

Hi,
vermutlich möchtest du die Größe der Icons verändern !?
wenn dem so ist den Wert bei *Shell Icon BPP  in 16 ändern*.
Rechtsklick -> Ändern
Probiere welche Größe dir gefällt. 
mehr ist nicht nötig.

Kurze Unterbrechung, 
so weiter:
das ganze sind Pixelwerte und das - 1xxx bedeutet vom oberen Rand
der Auflösung ? nach unten. Von links nach rechts sind ganze
Werte wie 21 etc
Matrix = eine regelmäßige Anordnung von Elementen (Icons)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Mai 2004)

Hi,
also ich möchte eigentlich den Abstand der ersten Icons zum Bildschirmrand oben etwas nach unten versetzen. Die Kleben mir irgendwie zuarg am Rand


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Mai 2004)

hi,
ich hab jetzt mehrere Einstellungen ausprobiert aber verändert hatt sich da nichts, kann es sein das diese erst nach einem Neustartd es Systems aktiv werden?


----------

